# Piers - Cobia Tote Board?



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

I recall someone last year was following the pier cobe catches and relaying the information to PFF members. Anyone up on the pier catches this year?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

37lber off Pensacola Pier today


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

picture or bust.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Its on their facebook page


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Sunshine17 said:


> Its on their facebook page


Roger that; last year the Tote was all piers with their individual counts.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

I see a cobia just posted on Facebook caught at Panama City Pier.
Maybe we won't have another crapped-out season. :thumbsup:


----------

